# Ohio



## bransworld (Feb 3, 2009)

Here is a thread for those of us in the Buckeye State.

I live in Liberty Township which is about 25 miles north of Cincinnati.

:bunnydance:


----------



## Amy27 (Feb 4, 2009)

I live in Columbus, Ohio.


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 5, 2009)

*Amy27 wrote: *


> I live in Columbus, Ohio.


My great aunt lives in Columbus.


----------



## Amy27 (Feb 19, 2009)

I think Columbus is a great place to live. Though that is really far from you lol. Do you ever visit your Aunt here?

I can't believe we only have 2 people that live in Ohio. I thought there would be more, or maybe they just haven't made it over here yet.


----------



## bransworld (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah i thought we would have had more people from Ohio as well.


----------



## pamnock (Feb 19, 2009)

I spent most of my life in Geauga County, OH. My husband works in Cleveland.

Pam


----------



## bransworld (Feb 19, 2009)

Close enough then!


----------



## riaketty (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm in Ohio! Outside of Columbus.


----------



## Cyn (Feb 23, 2009)

I live on the west side of columbus


----------



## lilbitsmom (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello! I'm wondering if anyone has a personal reference for a rabbit savvy vet in the New Carlisle, Ohio area. This is near Dayton.

We have an adopter who lives in this area and has never owned a bunny before. She just wants to find a rabbit savvy vet in case she should need it in the future.

Any help would be much appreciate! Thanks!

Laura


----------



## minirexgirl65 (Mar 21, 2009)

I live in Covington OH in Miami County


----------



## Haley (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow, my mom grew up in Covington, OH. We have a lot of family there.


----------



## kacyrenee (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm from Ohio too.  Currently in Butler County (for school).. Hometown is in Clinton County though!


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Mar 29, 2009)

Howdy!

I don't post much but do a lot of reading. Just had to chime in and say,howdy neighbor in MiamiCounty. I reside in Darke County.Think I actually might know of you in r/l through a mutal friend. 

Amanda


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Everyone!, I live in North East Ohio about thirty minutes East of Cleveland 





Maria


----------



## walters1124 (Apr 6, 2009)

i'm new to this forum --i'm located in northeast ohio and i'm interested in fostering rabbits/bunnies for my area ---does anyone have any ideas as to where i can find some info?? thanks


----------



## pamnock (Apr 6, 2009)

*walters1124 wrote: *


> i'm new to this forum --i'm located in northeast ohio and i'm interested in fostering rabbits/bunnies for my area ---does anyone have any ideas as to where i can find some info?? thanks



Welcome!

Try contacting the Buckeye House Rabbit Society.

http://www.ohare.org/


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 7, 2009)

*Amy27 wrote: *


> I think Columbus is a great place to live. Though that is really far from you lol. Do you ever visit your Aunt here?


Just saw this, no I've never visited. I met her when I was a baby but I don't remember it lol.


----------



## LolaGirl (Apr 8, 2009)

I live in North East Ohio as well in Lake County which is about 20 miles east of Cleveland. I don't post too much but come on when I can.

Dawn


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey, Dawn we live about ten minutes from each other. I grew up in Eastlake, my mom still lives there. 

Good to meet you


----------



## luvthempigs (May 3, 2009)

Any Ohio members able to help this bunny out?

I saw this ad on CL and posted in the Rescue Me forum here: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=46368&forum_id=7

Figured it wouldn't hurt to post here as well since not everyone reads the rescue forum.


----------



## kaja (Jun 11, 2009)

Anyone know of any summer rabbit shows within an hour or so of Cincinnati?


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 12, 2009)

My Nana is in Ohio right now, lucky thing


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 12, 2009)

Where at in Ohio? The weather is beautiful here today. Not too hot, sun is shining


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 12, 2009)

Columbia


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Jul 12, 2009)

Is Hamilton within your hour range? If so, they have a carry-in show during their fair. It's normally small and held on July 26.

http://ofma.s3.amazonaws.com/2009-Adult-Fair-Book.pdf

Page 35 and 36. 

If you are wanting to check out ARBA Sanctioned shows, look on the ARBA website (www.arba.net) and click on shows. Then determine from there.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 13, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Columbia


I ment columbus


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 13, 2009)

Okay, I am familiar with Columbus although it's about a three hour drive for me. I bet the weather was warmer there than here.

Is this her first visit here?


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 14, 2009)

Nope my grand aunt lives there so she has been there alot, they are heading to South Carolina soon though and are at a lake some place in Michigan right now.


----------



## LolaGirl (Jul 25, 2009)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> Hey, Dawn we live about ten minutes from each other. I grew up in Eastlake, my mom still lives there.
> 
> Good to meet you


HA! Nice to meet you too!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello :wave: I'm from Ohio too. I live about an hour from Columbus. 20 minutes from Dayton. 30 minutes from Troy.


----------



## rglrtmmy (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm in Ohio. Stark county. I live in Canton. About an hour from cleveland. 

I don't own any buns right now but have in the past and am looking to own some in the future. 

Tammy


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Tammy. Your far away from me. Lol.


----------



## LionsRawr (Jul 28, 2009)

Im in Ohio too. Akron area. About 45 minutes from Cleveland give or take lol.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 28, 2009)

*LionsRawr wrote: *


> Im in Ohio too. Akron area. About 45 minutes from Cleveland give or take lol.


 :hello :wave:


----------



## bunnylove817 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi! I'm from Fairborn ohio (about 20 minutes from Dayton and an hour or so from Columbus)


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Nov 18, 2009)

Well since everyone else has the rest of Ohio covered, I'm from down in the South East Corner.... Its nice to see so many other ohioans


----------



## Double N (Nov 27, 2009)

Might as well pop on here, too!. Central Ohio here....about 15 minutes east of Columbus.

Go Bucks!


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Jan 23, 2010)

I live in new middletown ohio


----------



## jam224 (Mar 11, 2010)

I live in Beavercreek (Dayton area), but our bunnies are from Michigan -- Ann Arbor, no less!


----------



## mae9406 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello, I just recently joined, not sure how often I will get to post, but I figured I would join in. I live in Lucas County. I don't think that's close to anyone else on here though? :wave:


----------



## luvthempigs (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello :wave:

What large cities are you near? I'm not sure that I have ever heard of Maumee.


----------



## mae9406 (Mar 30, 2010)

Maumee is litterally right on the edge of Toledo, OH. I pretty much drive across the street and then I'm in Toledo again. HAHAHA


----------



## MrsHoppers (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello from Raymond Ohio its near Marysville. Just found this site. Nice to find other rabbit lovers.


----------



## polishgurl47 (Apr 12, 2010)

My family is from Marion, Ohio, near Upper Sandusky, and also Kenton, Ohio. Kenton is about an hour from Marion


----------



## rottiegirl25 (May 4, 2010)

Hello all im from Youngstown Ohio! Its about 45 min to an hour away from cleveland. glad to see so many from ohio here.


----------



## Wolpertinger (May 7, 2010)

.... Am I the only one in Cincinnati??? 

Well, hello anyhow! 

We live in Corryville right next to the University of Cincinnati.


----------



## RachelR (May 14, 2010)

Wolpertinger, I used to also live in Corryville several years ago when I attended UC. Then I met my husband and moved into his home in NKY. I'm probably only about 7 miles from you.


----------



## bobbib23 (May 16, 2010)

*mae9406 wrote: *


> Hello, I just recently joined, not sure how often I will get to post, but I figured I would join in. I live in Lucas County. I don't think that's close to anyone else on here though? :wave:




I'm in Maumee too


----------



## mae9406 (May 16, 2010)

Oh wow that's awesome!  I didn't think anyone on here was even remotely close to me. :biggrin:


----------



## mae9406 (May 16, 2010)

Bobbib- Are you a breeder? I notice you have a bunch of buns. How long have you had rabbits? And Welcome to the site!


----------



## Wolpertinger (May 17, 2010)

*RachelR wrote: *


> Wolpertinger, I used to also live in Corryville several years ago when I attended UC. Then I met my husband and moved into his home in NKY. I'm probably only about 7 miles from you.


That's awesome! I'm from further down in Kentucky. Maybe 45 minutes away from the river. I moved up here with my boyfriend, or else I'd still be in sweet ol'kentucky!


----------



## bobbib23 (May 17, 2010)

*mae9406 wrote: *


> Bobbib- Are you a breeder? I notice you have a bunch of buns. How long have you had rabbits? And Welcome to the site!



Just got into breeding this year. Even put our house up for sale so the kids can expand even more. LOL The things we do for our kids.....

"Never thought I would have rabbits again"


----------



## mae9406 (May 17, 2010)

Oh wow! How exciting! :biggrin2:

You must really love rabbits as well if you sold your house so your kiddos can expand . So did you just move into the Maumee area or are you still in the process of selling/buying/moving?

How many buns do you have? 

I just have the one female. I *think* she's a mini satin mix. Not 100% sure though.


----------



## bobbib23 (May 20, 2010)

Well lets see we raise Flemish in Blue and Fawn. We also raise Satins in black, blue, broken, chinchilla, copper, siamese and white. And the kids have a few californians for their fair projects. All together we have 8 flemish, 9 satins and growing, 4 cals and 3 mix babies. We still live in Maumee, hoping to move out to the country by fall. As we are running out of space.

You are always welcome to stop by anytime. We always have people coming and going it seems.


----------



## Stone_family3 (May 31, 2010)

I'm in Columbus


----------



## Amy27 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey Steon_family3, I am also in Columbus in the Gahanna area. Though I grew up in Ashtabula Ohio. What do you think of the crazy weather we have been having. I am so ready for a break from the rain.


----------



## MBP3 (Jun 17, 2010)

I live in Williamsport, Ohio (the one near Circleville- there are two Williamsport's in Ohio). I have 5 rabbits.


----------



## mae9406 (Jul 28, 2010)

Does anyone know of a good rabbit vet that doesn't charge an arm and a leg for a spay/neuter(I'm in the Toledo are)? We recently just got a new bunny and "she" now has nuts. LOL So I'm looking to get my older female spayed, and then the baby bunny neutered later on. 
My current vet is great but they want $171 for a spay and that's too much for me at this time. I'm hoping for something around $50-80 mark(of course lower is also welcome!)but I want someone that knows what they are doing. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 13, 2010)

Did you find a vet yet?


----------



## Krissa (Aug 13, 2010)

*Wolpertinger wrote: *


> .... Am I the only one in Cincinnati???
> 
> Well, hello anyhow!
> 
> We live in Corryville right next to the University of Cincinnati.


I'm in Cincinnati, my husband works at UC!


----------



## mae9406 (Aug 14, 2010)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> Did you find a vet yet?


Yes, I think I have. Thank you for asking. I actually just caved and called EVERY single vet in our local phone book. Asked if they even performed the procedure, if they did, then I asked the price on them and then talked to them a bit to get an idea of their "experience" and comfortability with the procedure. If anyone would like to know some prices or who even will do a spay/neuter on rabbits just ask.


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello,

I would like to know where are some good show's in Ohio!


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't know about rabbit shows but Pam Nock would probably be able to tell you where they are


----------



## missmerlin2010 (Sep 5, 2010)

I live in ohio


----------



## countryhorse (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi,
We are located in ohio! Next to Indiana/Ohio line. Have French angoras right now and looking forward to showing, kids in 4H, and maybe getting other breeds.
Thanks!


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Mar 6, 2011)

*countryhorse wrote: *


> Hi,
> We are located in ohio! Next to Indiana/Ohio line. Have French angoras right now and looking forward to showing, kids in 4H, and maybe getting other breeds.
> Thanks!



Come out to some of the ARBA shows! There is one in washington court house soon! And the Ohio Mini Convention is April 30th and May 1st! need more wooly breeders out there!


----------



## countryhorse (Mar 6, 2011)

I think we are going to try the Washington Courthouse one, I need to find out how to do. I need to contact someone to register our buns for the show? 

We also maybe going to the one in Columbus but is that a 2 day show? That would stink really. makes it more expensive. Either stay at hotels or drive a lot....


----------



## Missy2280 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm in Ohio, about 20 min NE of Dayton


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 4, 2011)

So far we like the Ohio shows then the Indiana show!


----------



## Christina (Jun 12, 2011)

I live right in Cleveland, also looking for a vet that spays that won't charge so much. I love, love, love my vet but $350 is over the line... which vet did you use, mae9406? Even a $170 sounds better than $350.


----------



## minjady06 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi I am new to this forum. I am not sure how to post a new thread. I am in need of some help though. My little sister has a bunny that she can't properly care for anymore. She lives in Cincinnati, I am trying to find an amazing home for her bunny. She is a female and she needs to be fixed. She's getting a little hormonal and territorial. But she just doesn't get handled enough, that's why. I live in Canada and I have a mini zoo of my own, so unfortunately I can't take her in  
But I am looking for someone who will care for her properly and spoil her with lots of love and the proper diet. 
Please let me know if anyone knows anyone. I am sorry to have posted on here, but I just can't figure out how to post my own thread lol.


----------



## Missy2280 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi everyone! I am in Ohio about 20 min north of Dayton


----------



## BunniBee (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello, I am in Ohio Also. I am in between Columbus and Cincinnati. Looking forward to meeting people here on the forum.


----------



## CinderSmoke (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm from Ohio, too! i live in Van Wert and am currently looking for a little boy mini rex. (I'm new here, by the way........) I owned rabbits years ago and got bit by the bug again. My MIL is no help, as she is also a rabbit lover and is excited for me.....


----------



## CinderSmoke (Sep 20, 2011)

I got my mini rex boy! A little blue 12 week old sweety from the Lima show. I am totally in love!!!


----------



## cerigirl (Jun 9, 2012)

I am in Amherst, about 30 minutes west of Cleveland and 30 minutes east of Sandusky.


----------



## Glorylocks (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello! I live in Pike County Ohio in such a small towm that you blink and you miss the town completely! Lol I don't think anyone else lives this far south do they?


----------



## rabbitfarmer (Jun 15, 2012)

i'm in Ohio too. I live in Columbiana County. I'm about 3 hours from columbus 6 hours from cinncinati and 1 1/2 hours from cleveland


----------



## Kay1287 (Jul 16, 2012)

Im from Ohio too  Cambridge ohio


----------



## cerigirl (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow. There are quiet a few Ohioans from southern ohio.


----------



## kitsu4tail (Aug 18, 2012)

i live 2hr south of Columbus 1hr away from Cincinnati, in Lebanon, anyone with a male Chestnut rex to stud out? my little lady needs a man. :bunnyheart


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Nov 16, 2012)

I live in ohio! about an hour north of columbuss


----------



## THAT LADY (Jun 14, 2013)

TOLEDO OHIO HERE. (Try to curb your jealousy - I know I live in the city among cities)


----------



## SCDC (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm in Northwest Ohio. Outside of Fostoria, which is south of Toledo


----------



## HeyThereElizabeth (Jul 7, 2014)

I live in Hollansburg, OH. which is pretty much farm land! I am on the Indiana line, 1 hour from Dayton and 2 from cinci!

I am married to my lovely husband and have two 4 year olds and a baby on the way! We adore our Dutch bun bun, Bugs. He is very happy, very mild tempered, and he even enjoys my crazy kids. Lol. 
He is absolutely the most lovely bun we could have asked for. A tad spoiled...but he's my baby.


----------



## BreeNicole (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm from Ohio as well!
Like an hour north of Dayton!


----------



## mrnixonpants (Oct 26, 2014)

Hello all!

I'm located about 20 minutes west of Cleveland. I'm looking for a reasonably priced vet to spay my bun. I absolutely love the vet I currently use, but he wants $294 with an additional $97 if I opt for bloodwork.

I'd be willing to travel a bit for a knowledgable, reasonably priced vet. I don't mind spending a bit of money and if I don't find a vet I trust then I will go ahead and just pay it, but the number just seemed a bit high to me. Any recommendations are welcome!


----------

